# LSP friendly De-icers?



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Ey up guys :thumb: 

I'm playing snooker in a tournament on Monday night and I usually don't finish until about midnight so when I get back to the car, it's a pretty sure bet it'll be covered in frost. I will have given it a good Winter prep on the Morning of the same day and as I normally never use de-icers (as I don't like them and feel like they are attacking my LSP), I wondered if there were any good ones that were kind to waxes/sealants in general, but obviously still work?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Do you mean for the windscreen? A good one I use and it is really cheap is called water :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Why do you plan to de-ice the car? Surely you would just defrost the windscreen and thats it?


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Do you mean for the windscreen? A good one I use and it is really cheap is called water :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Do you mean for the windscreen? A good one I use and it is really cheap is called water :thumb:


Where am I going to get warm water from when I come out of a snooker hall at midnight which is the whole reason I'm asking for asking for advice.

If I could use water then I would be


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Use a scraper:speechles


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Anyone got any USEFUL advice?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Old sheet over the screen is what I do :thumb: (or a flask of warm water)


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

seischumi said:


> Where am I going to get warm water from when I come out of a snooker hall at midnight which is the whole reason I'm asking for advice.
> 
> If I could use water then I would be


I heard you the 1st time, you don't need warm water, even if you really wanted warm water you could put some in a thermos flask, a litre in a bottle in the boot or interior should see you safely home , If the screen is clean it will defrost in no time, good luck with the match , :thumb:


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

warm the engine for a few mins before you set off


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> I heard you the 1st time, you don't need warm water, even if you really wanted warm water you could put some in a thermos flask, a litre in a bottle in the boot or interior should see you safely home , If the screen is clean it will defrost in no time, good luck with the match , :thumb:


Good idea that - cheers :thumb:

but are there no good de-icers just for keeping in the car for emergency only use. I mean you can't exactly remember to keep taking a flask of hot water with you whenever you go out. On this occasion it would work, but there will be times when you just need an instant de-icer spray?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

seischumi said:


> Anyone got any USEFUL advice?


All the replies are useful, they are all tried and tested, the solution to car care and maintainence does not always reside in a bottle of over priced chemicals :thumb: 
I have not used de-icer for more than 6yrs, as I found there was no need.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

seischumi said:


> Good idea that - cheers :thumb:
> 
> but are there no good de-icers just for keeping in the car for emergency only use. I mean you can't exactly remember to keep taking a flask of hot water with you whenever you go out. On this occasion it would work, but there will be times when you just need an instant de-icer spray?


The scraper from tesco 99p was very good, the blade is sharp and does not need much pressure to crack the ice, if you get to clean your car in the day, you will find the ice will have difficulty sticking to the glass, also some cardboard across the screen should see you good, if the match is at a social club etc,park near a wall if it is safe, as it is out of the wind and may not freeze up in the 1st place, this is what i used to do when I had my chess matches


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I just put a cloth over the windscreen.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

seischumi said:


> Anyone got any USEFUL advice?


Why is a scraper not useful?????

You can buy them from Halfords called......wait for it.......ICE SCRAPER


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> All the replies are useful, they are all tried and tested, the solution to car care and maintainence does not always reside in a bottle of over priced chemicals :thumb:
> I have not used de-icer for more than 6yrs, as I found there was no need.


Yes, fair point but they are answering a question I didn't ask. I asked if anyone could recommend an LSP friendy de-icer, not what are everyone's solutions for getting frost off a car - I know all about sheets on the screen and warm water etc. which are fine when you're at home with access to them.
When you're the last one out of an establishment's car park and they are wanting to close and lock up, I need to do it quickly, hence the reason for asking for advice. I don't think they would be too impressed with me if I started messing about with sheets on the screen or flasks of hot water when they are wanting to put the barriers across the car park entrance and go home.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Old sheet over the screen is what I do :thumb: (or a flask of warm water)


Damn, beat me to it:car:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

LeeH said:


> Why is a scraper not useful?????
> 
> You can buy them from Halfords called......wait for it.......ICE SCRAPER










worse thing to use, in fact them things should be banned


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

scratch the windscreen to hell, before anyone asks


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> scratch the windscreen to hell, before anyone asks


WHAT!! Plastic scratching glass.......******


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Okay, cheers guys :thumb: I think I'll go with the flask of warm water option. Just got to route through the kitchen cupboards now and find one that doesn't stink of coffee :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I always carried an old sheet in a carrier bag in the boot. Come out, open passenger door to untrap sheet, remove from windscreen while walking around front of car, open drivers door, take carrier bag off drivers seat where I left, scrunch sheet up into bag, lob into drivers footwell/back seat/boot. 20 seconds tops :thumb: Easiest way to get ice off a windscreen is to stop it forming the first place.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I managed to get a deicer from halfords with a squeegee sort of side on it ages ago, don't think that would remove lsp, or at least it hasn't so far.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> scratch the windscreen to hell, before anyone asks


Everything in moderation :thumb: , you only want to crack the ice not scrape it away, once cracked the wipers and heater will do the rest :thumb:


----------



## GateKiller (Jul 6, 2007)

Can't you just press the button on your dashboard to defrost your windows?

ROFL


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> I always carried an old sheet in a carrier bag in the boot. Come out, open passenger door to untrap sheet, remove from windscreen while walking around front of car, open drivers door, take carrier bag off drivers seat where I left, scrunch sheet up into bag, lob into drivers footwell/back seat/boot. 20 seconds tops :thumb: Easiest way to get ice off a windscreen is to stop it forming the first place.


Cheets Mick :thumb: Sounds like a good method. When you say 'sheet' do you mean a 'fabric' material or a plastic sheet like polythene?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

seischumi said:


> Yes, fair point but they are answering a question I didn't ask. I asked if anyone could recommend an LSP friendy de-icer, not what are everyone's solutions for getting frost off a car - I know all about sheets on the screen and warm water etc. which are fine when you're at home with access to them.
> When you're the last one out of an establishment's car park and they are wanting to close and lock up, I need to do it quickly, hence the reason for asking for advice. I don't think they would be too impressed with me if I started messing about with sheets on the screen or flasks of hot water when they are wanting to put the barriers across the car park entrance and go home.


Indeed you did, you know me I like to look what's in a product before I start splashing on my car, the way de-icers and solvents work are similar, so it is hard to say that de-icer solution (other than water) will not have detrimental effect.
On my old dolomite when i used to use de-icer the paintwork suffered and the rubber at the lower end of the windscreen, the only other thing I would suggest is diluted white vinegar  
but i would still use a scraper .


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

scrapers may scratch as its hard plastic and there will more than likely be some dirt/grit on the screen ........ you know the rest, grit on edge of blade scatchy screen , end of warm water is the best bet, or do as i do start it up and wait for the heaters to do the rest


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

LeeH said:


> WHAT!! Plastic scratching glass.......******


:lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Indeed you did, you know me I like to look what's in a product before I start splashing on my car, the way de-icers and solvents work are similar, so it is hard to say that de-icer solution (other than water) will not have detrimental effect.
> On my old dolomite when i used to use de-icer the paintwork suffered and the rubber at the lower end of the windscreen, the only other thing I would suggest is diluted white vinegar
> but i would still use a scraper .


Same here :thumb: which is why I normally never use them. Didn't Autoglym put one out that was supposed to 'not harm paintwork or rubber'? Can't recall seeing it in any car stores lately so they might have stopped doing it as it was probably not selling due to the cost compared with the 'supermarket' aerosols?


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

I've used Autoglym de-icer in the past with no issues. I think the bottle is white with a pink label from memory.

I use a scraper most of the time, or some lukewarm water if I'm at home. 

Matt


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

seischumi said:


> Same here :thumb: which is why I normally never use them. Didn't Autoglym put one out that was supposed to 'not harm paintwork or rubber'? Can't recall seeing it in any car stores lately so they might have stopped doing it as it was probably not selling due to the cost compared with the 'supermarket' aerosols?


I used to use the decosol or something like that, but when i got my corrado , I found there was no need to use them as the heating worked well and quickly, here is a pic of the scraper I recommend, the one on the right is much better, but remember slight pressure will crack the ice and the rest will come off easily.










oh and it was 99p from Tesco, the one on the left must be a good 10yrs old.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

old blanket.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Avanti said:


> All the replies are useful, they are all tried and tested, the solution to car care and maintainence does not always reside in a bottle of over priced chemicals :thumb:
> I have not used de-icer for more than 6yrs, as I found there was no need.


Be careful with scrapers on the gti mate. GTI's and R32's have blue tints which are quite soft and will get scratched by scrapers. It says in the manual not to use them. I found out late and have a few lines on my windscreen.

I use warm water on mine but if i'm not home then any concentrate deicer will do a good job on the windscreen, just spray on and then wipe the windscreen with the wipers a min or 2 later. Don't use aerosols as they go everywhere. And dont use deicer on side windows as it will go on the paint


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

winrya said:


> Be careful with scrapers on the gti mate. GTI's and R32's have blue tints which are quite soft and will get scratched by scrapers. It says in the manual not to use them. I found out late and have a few lines on my windscreen.
> 
> I use warm water on mine but if i'm not home then any concentrate deicer will do a good job on the windscreen, just spray on and then wipe the windscreen with the wipers a min or 2 later. Don't use aerosols as they go everywhere. And dont use deicer on side windows as it will go on the paint


The scrapers were in the house , hence why I was able to get a pic of them, I used to stay over in Lichfield a couple of winters back and where the car was parked was in a windy section , however starting up the car with the demister on, within 2 mins I was driving down the road after 5 mins I was asking myself 'what frost?' :thumb: 
Was the same with the Mk4 golf too


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

How about preventing the ice from forming? http://www.safetecvision.co.uk/product.asp?code=ICESTOP


----------



## Mark raw (Oct 1, 2007)

Try any that are in hand trigger bottled Tesco have a good one and it does not spray all over
once it has worked just wipe away


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

LeeH said:


> WHAT!! Plastic scratching glass.......******


nope, have you seen the morons scraping the feck out of a solidly frozen windscreen???????? going at it like they're in Siberia and have a clean windscreen is like life or death??????? they're nuts, and yep, it does scratch the windscreen, where do you think them really tiny scratches that appear in the summer sunshine come from, bugs with shoes on???????

:lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

in fairness the "morons" referred to do hack at the screen, lol


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm not having it^^^^^

The scraper I have is made of Micky Mouse soft plastic, and I have never scratched my glass


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

if its that soft, it cant scrape, lol


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> I always carried an old sheet in a carrier bag in the boot. Come out, open passenger door to untrap sheet, remove from windscreen while walking around front of car, open drivers door, take carrier bag off drivers seat where I left, scrunch sheet up into bag, lob into drivers footwell/back seat/boot. 20 seconds tops :thumb: Easiest way to get ice off a windscreen is to stop it forming the first place.


 Agreed use to keep a sheet of cardboard in my boot just pop it under the wipers worked a treat on both wind screen and rear screen


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

The AG one is pretty good. Should be LSP friendly


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

try using a scraper some regular de-icer. 

Ohh and before i forget, use some elbow grease


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Many thanks for all the input guys :thumb: 

I think I'll use some warm water in a flask for the snooker night tomorrow, as I can't get to the shops before tomorrow night, but I might get some Autoglym De-icer to keep in the boot JUST for emergencies. Still not a fan of chemical de-icers but I would imagine the AG has been formulated with more thought to being safe to car surfaces than the ones in the supermarkets and garage forcourts.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

wont putting hot water on a frozen screen damage the glass, i thought if you put hot water on something frozen like glass i can cause it to crack under the immediate temperature change?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

pour warm water on the body work ABOVE the winscreen and let it flow down the winscreen from there, it wont crack then, i've done since owning a car, so 19 years and not one cracked or scratched windscreen


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Oh yeah, 'hot' water will. But just mildly warm water - basically not that much warmer than cold will be sufficient to melt the thin layer of ice enough for the wipers or water blade to shift.
People have been known to boil their kettles and bring them outside to the car in the past, with disasterous results. I don't think anyone does this anymore though now as everyone knows it's a no-no.

Actually, just drifting off topic a bit - how safe are products from 'freeze' damage in the garage? Mine is pretty well insulated (and is carpeted too :lol: ) and very rarely drops below freezing inside, but if we get a really cold spell it does. I don't think I'd be too popular if I brought all my detailing stuff in the house, so if things freeze and then thaw out again are they still okay? I'm thinking of water based stuff like QD sprays etc..


----------



## MarkOgilvie (Jun 13, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> nope, have you seen the morons scraping the feck out of a solidly frozen windscreen???????? going at it like they're in Siberia and have a clean windscreen is like life or death??????? they're nuts, and yep, it does scratch the windscreen, where do you think them really tiny scratches that appear in the summer sunshine come from, bugs with shoes on???????
> 
> :lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Keep a roll of cling film in the car. Put the Cling film on your DRY screen, When you come out, peel it off and bin it. 

Marvellous.

Not very green i'll admit.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> wont putting hot water on a frozen screen damage the glass, i thought if you put hot water on something frozen like glass i can cause it to crack under the immediate temperature change?


modern screens are laminated with 2 sheets of thin glass, so _hot_ water can easily crack them, especially if they are _very_ cold to begin with.

Nearly all side and rear windows are toughened glass which is much more able to deal with rapid temp changes, so less likely to break if you use warmer water. Just stick to tepid water though to be safe.

Another bonus is if you use one of the water repellent treatments, the water sheets off very nicely afterwards, leaving almost nothing on the screen to refreeze so you can defrost your car and not worry about it freezing again 100yds up the road :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

how did you get on, on monday night? with the car and the match?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> how did you get on, on monday night? with the car and the match?


Hiya mate :wave:

Well, after all that and everything on this thread, it wasn't even frosty  :lol: not even any mist or dew on the car - perfectly clear. Typical so it was a quick get away :car: .
As for the match, it's a doubles tournament and we played _the worst_ snooker since first picking up a cue!! made all the worse by the fact that the tables had been re-covered since last time and talk about 'fast' - the slightest touch on the cue ball would send it up and down the table - it was like playing on glass and impossible to judge the strength of any shot. Anyway, somehow we managed to get through the 3 preliminary matches and the quarter and semi to make it to the final  . The final went down to the last black and the opposition missed the pot and left an easy shot over the middle bag so we won. I've never played so bad and won every match it was embarrassing  :lol:


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

desnt water just thicken the ice?


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

itfben said:


> desnt water just thicken the ice?


How in God's name did you stumble on this old thread? :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols at being 3 years old!

Mark didn't you have the Puma? Front screen heated?

I feel like I couldn't go without a heated screen these days.

I also think it would be possible to heat the door glass aswell, i'm sure they will invent it eventually.


----------

